# RUB mammal



## theman (Nov 11, 2010)

are there any exotic animals that could be housed in a 70 litre RUB thank you


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

surely any mammal which would be able to go in a 70 litre cage... i imagine that hamsters, mice and maybe rats would be able to go in. hamsters and mice for sure since most xages are smaller than 70l


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Probably but you'd have to put a mesh lid on and maybe even mesh windows because it would get pretty sweaty/damp and stinky in there..plus they would need a lot of air circulation so i would reckon much more mesh than a reptile would need...

Can't picture a 70l rub but maybe a pygmy hog or something that lives in a tank...apd maybe...


----------



## theman (Nov 11, 2010)

african pygmy doormouse? robo hamster? duprasi? harvest mouse? jerboa? glass mouse


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

^ so you know what animals can go in one.. but still ask :L :lol2:


----------



## theman (Nov 11, 2010)

i was just making sure wich ones out of those can and cant be kept in the RUB :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

theman said:


> i was just making sure wich ones out of those can and cant be kept in the RUB :lol2:


 oh right... i gecha


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

African Pygmy Dormice and Harvest mice need more height than width in their environment, so I wouldn't think a RUB would be very good for them.

I don't know much about jerboas but duprasi and hamsters would probably be fine providing you do enough mesh to get ventilation. What are you interested in?


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

^turn it so the lid is on the front. easy arboreal fix


----------



## PresqueVu (Jul 27, 2008)

spinnin_tom said:


> ^turn it so the lid is on the front. easy arboreal fix


Ah I see, just needs a bit of care on cleanout day then :lol2:


----------



## theman (Nov 11, 2010)

in ur opinion what is the better pet duprasi,apd,jerboa,glass mouse :thumb:


----------



## theman (Nov 11, 2010)

striped grass mouse * is the last one


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I love duprasi, they get very tame and make great pets:flrt:


----------



## sarahatpetwise (Jan 13, 2007)

we've had all the above and I agree, duprassi's are the better pets. They can be easily handled and are not as quick as some of the other species listed


----------

